
Linus (from LinusTechTips) builds Linus Torvald's new PC [Video] - knaik94
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kua9cY8q_EI
======
mlex
In case you're reading the comments first, Linus isn't actually building
Torvold's actual PC for him, he's building a PC with the same specs as
Torvold's.

~~~
acqq
Correct. Torvalds built his PC himself and his words are quoted in the ZdNet's
article to which the video author refers to as he builds a "copy" for his
youtube channel.

The worth of the video is seeing how huge the CPU (1) and the cooler (2) are.

1) [https://youtu.be/Kua9cY8q_EI?t=267](https://youtu.be/Kua9cY8q_EI?t=267)

2) [https://youtu.be/Kua9cY8q_EI?t=639](https://youtu.be/Kua9cY8q_EI?t=639)

Which is less surprising once one reads the specs:

[https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-
threadripper-3...](https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-
threadripper-3970x)

"Default TDP / TDP 280W"

~~~
theandrewbailey
> The worth of the video is seeing how huge the CPU (1) and the cooler (2)
> are.

Linus plays with Threadrippers and even Xeons in his videos fairly regularly,
as does JayzTwoCents[0]. Though Linus is known to be... dropsy[1].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Jayztwocents](https://www.youtube.com/user/Jayztwocents)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shyFnRVgvDw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shyFnRVgvDw)

------
acqq
For those preferring a textual form, it's a video based on this article:

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/look-whats-inside-linus-
torval...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/look-whats-inside-linus-torvalds-
latest-linux-development-pc/)

------
dzhiurgis
> Linus: we've built a developer machine!

> Also Linus: actually I don't write code anymore

~~~
acqq
I believe Torvalds still needs to build the Linux kernel regularly, even if he
doesn't technically "write" the code, and this CPU allows him to do it in 24
seconds, according to this test:

[https://techgage.com/article/amd-ryzen-
threadripper-3990x-64...](https://techgage.com/article/amd-ryzen-
threadripper-3990x-64-core-linux-performance/)

~~~
dzhiurgis
Yep it still helps in his workflow. Although this was a bit of a joke.

I do hope there’s gonna be more of dev focused content on youtube. Right now
it’s all about gaming or video rendering.

